# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Tarih >  İngiliz basınında Atatürk'ün ölümü

## bozok

*İngiliz basınında Atatürk’ün ölümü*




*9, 10 ve 11 Kasım 1938* tarihli İngiliz gazeteleri Atatürk’ün ölümüne çok geniş yer ayırdılar. Yazılanların tamamını, Londra’nın ünlü Britanya Kütüphanesi’nin* ‘Gazeteler’* bölümünde okudum, bazılarının foto kopyalarını aldım. Sizlere burada, bunlardan ancak çok kısa alıntılar ve çok kısa özetler sunabiliyorum.* Bu yazıları okurken, göz önünde tutmanız gereken en çarpıcı gerçek şu olmalıdır:* *Atatürk, başını ünlü Churchill’in çektiği gururlu İngilizlere, üanakkale’de yenilgiyi tattıran askerdir. Kurtuluş Savaşı’nı, İngilizlerin temsil ettiği Emperyalizme karşı vermiş olduğunu ilan eden devrimcidir. Aşağıda da göreceğiniz gibi, Atatürk, İngilizlerin ‘eski düşmanımız’ dediği kişidir.*



*The Times, 11 Kasım 1938*

*‘Başkan Atatürk’* başlığı altında, 1919’dan başlayarak Atatürk’ün başarılı hayatı anlatılmakta ve* ‘Türkiye’nin tarihi, onun hayat öyküsüdür’* denilmektedir. Cesareti, vatanseverliliği, kararlılığı, ilkelerinden ödün vermeyişi vurgulanmakta, dine dayalı eski yönetimi yıkarak laiklik ilkesine dayanan çağdaş Türkiye’yi nasıl kurduğu ve devrimleri nasıl gerçekleştirdiği uzun uzun anlatıldıktan sonra şöyle denilmektedir:

_“O, Avrupa’nın Hasta Adamı’nın cenaze hazırlığı içinde olan çok sayıda Avrupa devletine, nasıl büyük bir yanılgı içinde olduklarını gösterdi. Türk halkının içinde, bir liderin işaretini bekleyen patlamaya hazır bir volkanın bulunduğunu tüm dünyaya kanıtladı. O, İngiltere ve Yunanistan gibi eski düşmanlarıyla sonradan dost olmayı da başarmış bir liderdi. O’nun liderliğinde Türk diplomasisi başarı üstüne başarı kazandı. Bir zamanlar Avrupa’yı rahatsız eden bir devleti, Avrupa’nın değerli ve ilerici bir üyesi konumuna getirdi ve Avrupa’nın temel politikalarının saptanmasında söz sahibi yaptı. Türk halkı, bu herkesi şaşırtan liderinin yerini dolduracak kişiyi kolayca bulamayacaktır.”_


*Yazı, daha sonra şöyle devam ediyor:*

_“Latin harflerinin kabulü, kadınların medeni haklarına kavuşması, devlet yönetim biçiminin temelden değiştirilmesi, yepyeni tarım yöntemlerinin uygulamaya koyulması ve toplumun tüm hayatını etkileyecek çağdaş hukuk sisteminin getirilmesinde hep halkın desteğini aldı._

_Atatürk’ün bu büyük devrimlerini gerçekleştirirken, zaman zaman yıkıcı bir muhalefetle karşılaştığı ve bu muhalefeti bir savaşçı liderin acımasızlığı ve kararlığıyla bastırdığı da doğrudur. Bazı Batılı liberallerin, onun uygulamış olduğu dayatmacı yöntemlerden ve kurup liderliğini yaptığı tek parti sisteminden hoşnut olmadıkları da doğrudur. Ancak, uygulamada bazı ayrıntıları ve yöntemleri hedef alan bu eleştiriler, şu büyük gerçeği asla gölgeleyemez: Atatürk’ün uyguladığı devrimler, kadını ve erkeği ile tüm Türk halkına, nesiller boyu tadamadığı özgür, güvenli, sevinçli ve coşkulu bir hayatı sağladı._

_Avrupa, savaşların ve ihtilallerin karmaşası içinden sivrilip çıkan çok sayıda lider görmüştür. Ama bu liderlerin hiçbirisi Atatürk’ün karşılaştığı güçlüklerle karşılaşmamış, Atatürk’ün kazandığı başarıları kazanamamıştır. O, halkını yas içinde bırakıp gitti. şunu Türk halkının bilmesi, belki acılarını bir derece azaltacaktır. Bu ülkenin insanları olarak bizler, eskiden karşısında olduğumuz Türkiye’nin bugün dostuyuz. Bizler, yenilmesi imkansız bir düşman olarak gördüğümüz Atatürk’e hep hayranlık duyduk. şimdi, böyle büyük bir insanın ölümüyle Türkiye’nin ve Avrupa’nın büyük bir kayba uğradığını derin üzüntüyle ifade ediyoruz.”_


*Bu uzun yazı, şu sözlerle bitiyor:*

_“Sonunda, bu şaşırtıcı adam öldü. Kararlılığı, cesareti ve bitip tükenmeyen enerjisi ile önce Türkiye’yi düşmanlarından kurtardı ve sonra öylesine büyük ve köklü toplumsal ve siyasal devrimler yaptı ki; bu devrimleri ancak Büyük Petro ve Lenin’in Rusya’da halklarına dayatmış oldukları devrimlerle karşılaştırabiliriz. O’nun bir asker, bir örgütçü ve bir yönetici olarak modern Türk tarihinde bir benzeri yoktur. Hatta, eski Osmanlı Sultanları arasında bile onun bir eşi bulunmamaktadır._

_Atatürk’ün başarıları, Türkleri bir Avrupa ulusu konumuna getirdi. Yakın Doğu’nun tarihini o değiştirdi. Kim bilir, belki İslam’ın evrim geçirmesinde belirli bir etki yapmış olduğu da ileride kanıtlanacaktır.”_



*Daily Express, 11 Kasım 1938*

*‘Haremi Kaldıran Adam’* başlığı altında, Atatürk sözcüğünün *‘Türklerin Babası’* anlamına geldiği belirtilerek başlayan yazı şöyle devam ediyor:

_“Atatürk şimdiye kadar birçok kez ölüm tehlikesi geçirmişti. Yıllar önce yakalandığı bir hastalıktan ölmüş olabilirdi. Bir İngiliz’in, bir Yunan’ın, hatta bir Türk’ün kurşunuyla da ölmüş olabilirdi. Altı yıl önce, İngiltere’nin Türkiye Büyük Elçisi Sir George Clerk ile ölüm konusunu konuşurken Atatürk şöyle der:_

_- Eğer ben ölürsem, yerimi alacak bin kişi var!_

_Sir George Clerk, ince bir diplomasiyle cevap verir:_

_- Ekselansları, bin kere abartıyorsunuz!_

_ünümüzdeki birkaç hafta, Türkiye’de kimin doğru olduğunu ortaya çıkaracaktır.”_

Yazının bundan sonraki bölümünde, Atatürk’ün çocukluğu, okul yılları ve gençliği ayrıntılı olarak anlatılıyor. Birinci Dünya Savaşı’nın başlamasından sonra Mustafa Kemal’in yıldızının parladığı belirtiliyor ve yazı şöyle sürüyor:

_“üanakkale Savaşları’nı o kazandı. Bu savaşlarda Mustafa Kemal, modern savaş yönteminin tüm kurallarını yıktı. Tıpkı ulusunun eski savaşçıları gibi, birliklerinin başında savaşa girdi ve onları İngilizlerin üzerine hücum ettirdi.”_


*The Daily Telegraph, 11 Kasım 1938*

*‘Modern Türkiye’nin Yaratıcısı’* başlığı altında Atatürk’ün ölüm haberi verildikten sonra şunlar yazılmıştır:

_“Bizim neslimiz, birçok ulusun yön ve rejim değiştirdiğine, birçok güçlü liderin çok kısa bir süreçte iktidara yükseldiğine tanık olmuştur. Ancak, tarihteki büyük başarılar gözden geçirilecek olursa, Kemal Atatürk’ün yeniden bir ulus ve devlet yaratması kadar göz kamaştırıcı bir örneğin bulunmadığı görülecektir._

_Atatürk’ün askeri başarıları ne kadar çarpıcıysa, Türkiye’nin doğuşunda gösterdiği başarılar daha da büyük boyutlardadır. Türkiye’nin geçmişteki halini bilenler için, Atatürk’ün köklü reformlarıyla Türk sosyal hayatını temelden değiştirebilmiş olması tam bir mucizeydi._

_Büyük Petro dahi Rusya’da böylesine kökten reformları göze alamamıştı._

_Atatürk’ün gerçekleştirdiği en şaşırtıcı reform, Türk kadınını özgürlüğe kavuşturması, ona tüm medeni hakları vermesiydi. Dünyada hiçbir ülkede kadınlar böylesine ani bir ilerleme gösterememişlerdi._

_Dün İstanbul’da 58 yaşında ölen Türkiye Cumhuriyeti’nin Başkanı Kemal Atatürk, tarihe şöyle geçecektir: Türkiye’yi 1922’de Yunan işgalcilerinden kurtaran, ülkesine Büyük Devletlerin yanında moral ve diplomatik eşitlik sağlayan, geçmişteki Padişahların Hıristiyan tabasını Devlet’ten süpürüp atan lider.”_ 

Yazının bundan sonraki bölümünde, Atatürk’ün Kurtuluş Savaşı sırasındaki başarıları, Türkiye Büyük Millet Meclisi’nin kuruluşu, laiklik başta olmak üzere gerçekleştirdiği devrimler anlatılmakta ve şöyle devam edilmekte:

_“Kemal Atatürk hiçbir zaman kişisel bir çıkar elde etmeyi düşünmedi. Halkının ve ülkesinin çıkarlarına ters düşecek biçimde davrananların amansız düşmanı oldu. ülkesinin bulunduğu bölgede barışın tartışmasız en büyük önderliğini yaptı. Türkiye’yi kendi ayakları üzerinde kaldırıncaya kadar bir demir yumruk gibi davrandı. Ama, amacına vardıktan sonra eski düşmanlıklar onun ufkun karartmadı. O, hep ileriye baktı. Bir zamanın en büyük düşmanlarıyla, örneğin Yunanlılarla barış yapmasını, onlarla dost olmasını bildi.”_

Yazının sonunda , Atatürk’ün üanakkale Savaşlarında İngilizlere karşı nasıl zafer kazanmış olduğu bir kez daha vurgulanıyor ve İngiliz Kraliyet Hanedanı’ndan bir dük’ün, 8. Edward’ın, tarihte ilk kez Atatürk’ün zamanında Türkiye’yi ziyarete gitmiş olduğu anımsatılıyor. 



*Yılmaz Dikbaş*

Akdeniz Atılım (Antalya Gazetesi)
10 Kasım 1997, Pazartesi


*EK*

Yukarıda, Atatürk’ün ünlü *‘düşmanlarının’* yetmiş yıl önce yazdıklarını okudunuz.

Günümüzde, AB Mandacısı işbirlikçilerin yazılarını okumaktansa, onların sözde belgesel filmlerini izlemektense, Atatürk’ün* ‘düşmanlarının’* yazdıklarını okumak daha sağlıklı değil mi?



*Yılmaz Dikbaş*

9 Kasım 2008

----------

